# Northumberland Anyone?



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Just been watching the news this morning about some beach in Northumberland where there trying to ban dogs although this has nothing to do with what i need to know. What iam after is any info on the area. sites for motorhomes that are open all year, webcams and website links or anyones experience of this area. We have done Cornwall, Devon, Wales and Scotland but have never been to this neck of the woods and have been told it has some fantastic coastline.
Thanks everybody
Lee


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Lee

I have the same hankering- passed through but never really spent anytime there. The possibility of a few days is on the cards when we go to Scotland next year.

Someone will be along shortly with the information you require - I'll make a note of it  

regards

Geoff


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

An experience that willnever be forgotten is walking along the beach below Bamborough Castle.

Other 'musts'are Alnwick Castle, Lidisfarns, Wallington House,Housestrads,etc., etc.. There are toomany sights to list.

Also don't forget Beamish Open Air Museum!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi
I can recomend a visit to Northumberland, Iused to live there! I posted some info about 3 months ago on the site, try a search.

Places that you need to consider are:

Seahouses
Bamburgh Castle
Farne Islands
Holy island
Cheviot
Cragside House
Kielder
Warkworth
Morpeth
Dunstonburgh
Craster
Roman Wall

I could go on.....and on....

Finding a site at this time of year may be difficult though

My favourite was crossing over to Holy Island when the sea had frozen solid

Bubblehead


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks All
for the info i will let everybody no what its like if we make it over there
Lee


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

We have visited Northumberland twice, 2005 and 2007 and had a great time on both visits. Bubblehead's list of places to vist is very good. There are numerous sites but opening at this time of year there will be a few less than in September. We stay at the C&CC sites at Dunstanburgh and Beadnell. Visiting Lindisfarne is a must. Try contacting the Northumberland Tourist Office about sites open at this time of year, they may be hepful. ENJOY!!


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Northumberland*

Toured the coastline from Newcastle through to Edinburgh this September, fantasic resorts, stunning beaches as previous posts have said. Loved Bamborough, Seahouses, Lindisfarne etc etc, lovely site in the centre of Seahouses called Seafield, expensive but lovely facilities including indoor pool and fitness centre, worth a couple of days just to chill out there.

Would love to return, and will one day.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We have been up that way twice this year... beautiful part of the country. I'd like to spend more time up there next year and explore more.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

There are some great places to visit as have already been mentioned. There is a very nice sounding site that is open all year called Ord House Country Park. It is in Berwick-on Tweed. It is mostly static vans but has a touring site and has all facilities for motorhomes inlcuding some hardstanding. I haven't stayed there but would be interested to know if any-one else has as it looks a nice site.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi

You can also wildcamp in the small car park at the start of the causeway leading to Holy Island/Lindisfarne. Its on the left as you head towards the island. (You can't camp on the island).

We did that along with 2 other Motorhomes in July. The weather was foul, typically. As long as you do not block a through way you will be ok.

You can watch the tide come in and (obviously) locals crossing well after water has covered the causeway.

Pete

PS, visit the gardens at Alnwick Castle you will not be disappointed.


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Northumberland anyone?*

Having spent 20 marvellous years in Northumberland maybe my fourpennyworth would be of help.
Northumberland is probably the last great unexplored part of England but places like Bamburgh (not Bamborough if you want the sat nav to find it), Seahouses and Alnmouth are already on the point of being overexplored. They and places like Alnwick castle are still worth a visit while a walk around the walls of Berwick-on-Tweed is one of the unique experiences in the UK. What I would recommend is to look inland at places like Rothbury, and some of the towns and villages on the South Western side of the County like Bellingham, Hexham, Corbridge, Allenheads and Alston. That is where the big country is with great views and some of the friendliest, kindest people in the world. Look too at Wooler, the unique Wild cattle at Chillingham and maybe even wander up to the Flodden Memorial near Branxton.
I'm hopelessly biased but knowing nearly every part of the country it is hard to beat. 
The weather problem is more likely to be grey skies than heavy rain - although cold rain can happen. Go to the towns on those days. 
I never have to stay on sites so I can't help you there. Enjoy
Pamal


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have toured extensively around this area in the past few years and it is definitely one of the most beautiful unspoilt areas of the UK.I have to agree with previous posters about Seahouses,Bamburgh,and Holy Island(Lindisfarne).

Further inland Cragside house near Rothbury is well worth a visit,this was the first house to have electric lighting using hydro-electricity.The former home of the engineer and industrialist Lord Armstrong it is now a National Trust property.

If you tour further north Kielder water is a huge reservoir near the Scottish border surrrounded by forest with some spectacular views and wildlife,nearby is the ruins of Hadrian's wall if you like history.

Wrap up well though it always seem to be cold up there.Thats enough for now if I carry one it will no longer be the quiet,unspoilt area that we love.

Steve


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Been to Northumberland twice in the motorhome. Written about our trips on Virtual Tourist. Have a look at:

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/87f23/110/

You may or may not find my ramblings of some use!!

Make sure you look at the tips.


----------

